# Doctors consultation "Doomed"



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

So I went to see my GP today and it was as crap as expected. Firstly said I couldn't have the Testogel after all only way I could get it was from a private doctor which would cost me hundreds of pounds before i ever got through the door. So have no help with that and post forced menopausal ruin of sex drive is something I have to just deal with. Absolutely gutted.

And i mentioned the difficulties I am having with diet and weightloss.

Apparently this is quite normal for alot of women post menopause. I showed her my diet and and exercise charts and she said its going to be a super slow process as its something to to with taking estrogen water retention and insulin.

So i asked for something to help reduce water.... no can't give me anything.

So I asked for something to help with the insulin.... no can't give me anything.

So I basically kicked off a bit. Asked what can I do to lose this fat.... nothing! Just keep chipping away "yyou are not alone"

"I don't care that I am not alone or about anyone else, i care about myself and my sanity and my health."

I also stated if I were thinner it may improve my confidence and help with my sex life. Having no natural trigger maybe a mental trigger would help.

Anyway.... she has put me on Orlistat which I think is a fat binder to help me lose the weight....

I have to do some reading but I have to take 3 a day religiously and any fat I do consume will probably give me the runs.... nice!

I am been assessed in 1 month and in 3 months I have to show I have lost a certain amount or I will be taken off it.

Also I cant come off the estrogen or I will suffer and will not be able to return to it if i change my mind.

So there you go?

Anyone had any experience on Orlistat.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Another name on the box is Beacita Capsules,hard 120mg

Ì guess is a fat binder type drug. Will it reduce the fat I already have or just expell any I eat?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Ooooh my mate was on orlistat.. very briefly

Not nice. For anyone tbh.

Good luck


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Has your thyroid been checked?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

You don't need something from doctor for water loss, you can buy that yourself. Try xpel or dandelion root tablets.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Not had thyroid checked no! I think the tablets make you....well.... s**t all the fat out for want of a nicer way of putting it. So i am expecting some rumbling of the belly and trips to the toilet. For goodness sake its never going to be easy is it. But I think this should last only a few weeks of problematic toilet trips then it settles.

Ive one a bit of reading and it does settle down so I can give it a whizz. I work from home anyway so should manage ok.

It also helps weight to "not return" afterwards. Sounds good. And it has to be used along side good diet and fitness to be effective.

Will look into water tablets thanks!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Banshee said:


> Not had thyroid checked no! I think the tablets make you....well.... s**t all the fat out for want of a nicer way of putting it. So i am expecting some rumbling of the belly and trips to the toilet. For goodness sake its never going to be easy is it. But I think this should last only a few weeks of problematic toilet trips then it settles.
> 
> Ive one a bit of reading and it does settle down so I can give it a whizz. I work from home anyway so should manage ok.
> 
> ...


 those tablets will make you sh1t out diatary fat, you need that fat in your diet, if you are going to take them you might as well just eat hardly any fat.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I have barely any fat in my diet haven't had for weeks now. I presume once all the fat is expelled you body has to use you own fat storage to live off.

I have to give it a try along side my no carb diet. Something has to work.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

So you are doing low fat and low carb?


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Yea! Lean meat, fish, leaves and green salad, veg....


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh lord.... whilst reading about these pills I have found "foiling oneself" I don't think I need to explain this.

Think I am in for a bumpy ride.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I think you should bin the pills and get some help with your diet.

If you decide to take them, please try not to fart.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey, you absolutely need healthy fatty acids in the diet. They are essential for hormone production and regulation, joint protection, optimal functioning of the brain, vitamin absorption and a whole host of other functions.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I think you should bin the pills and get some help with your diet.
> 
> If you decide to take them, please try not to fart.


 Haha! I know right.

I posted a huge thread about my diet in introductions and have a good diet plan in place with help of someone on here.

My problem is post, forced,menopause due to hysterectomy, so hormonal.

I am going to try them I think.

And try not to fart.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Pabloslabs said:


> Hey, you absolutely need healthy fatty acids in the diet. They are essential for hormone production and regulation, joint protection, optimal functioning of the brain, vitamin absorption and a whole host of other functions.


 There are some fats in the diet just small amounts of good fats . Really stubborn weight to lose. Its got to be hard for a while to start to shift the fat.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Banshee said:


> Oh lord.... whilst reading about these pills I have found "foiling oneself" I don't think I need to explain this.
> 
> Think I am in for a bumpy ride.


 A company I worked for produced an equivalent product. A major issue arose when they received a customer complaint accompanied by a box of heavily sh!t-soiled underpants to prove the main point of the complaint. Unfortunately, in the pharma industry, there are strict controls around customer complaints as they have a very strong relationship with patient safety so you can't just throw such things in the bin. I'm not sure how that one was ultimately resolved but it made me chuckle at the time.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Ian_Montrose said:


> A company I worked for produced an equivalent product. A major issue arose when they received a customer complained accompanied by a box of heavily sh!t-soiled underpants to prove the main point of the complaint. Unfortunately, in the pharma industry, there are strict controls around customer complaints as they have a very strong relationship with patient safety so you can't just throw such things in the bin. I'm not sure how that one was ultimately resolved but it made me chuckle at the time.


 I've just enlightened my husband about this lovely side effect... so hope I don't fart in my sleep.

I feel sorry for the person who opened the box.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Banshee said:


> I've just enlightened my husband about this lovely side effect... so hope I don't fart in my sleep.
> 
> I feel sorry for the person who opened the box.


 Apparently you don't even need to fart, it can just dribble out. I wouldn't touch them personally for that and other reasons.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Side effects may include anal seepage


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Banshee said:


> There are some fats in the diet just small amounts of good fats . Really stubborn weight to lose. Its got to be hard for a while to start to shift the fat.


 Good stuff!

Just make sure you don't neglect fats because of the name. A carb-blocker and-shitter-outer would be way preferable, if there was such a thing.

Remember, there are essential fatty acids and essential amino acids. There's no such thing as essential sugars.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Apparently you don't even need to fart, it can just dribble out. I wouldn't touch them personally for that and other reasons.


 Oh hell !

Maybe i should avoid bench press


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Banshee said:


> Oh hell !


 If you do take them you should maybe start a log to keep us up to date (no pun intended)!


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Mwhaha. I might do a diary incase anyone else ends up on it.

Apparently weightloss can be horribly hard after hyst op so maybe it could help other girls going through the same as me.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

On another note, I don't think you will find many people on here that can support you meaningfully in terms of treatment/support for menopause. Mumsnet have an active sub-forum for Menopause so you could try there and see if you can get some guidance on that. Before you ask how I know, my wife is post-menopausal.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Banshee said:


> I have barely any fat in my diet haven't had for weeks now.* I presume once all the fat is expelled you body has to use you own fat storage to live off*.
> 
> I have to give it a try along side my no carb diet. Something has to work.


 You presume wrong.

You can lose body fat with a diet that contains dietary fat. With hormones being a bit messed up I'd have though that a low fat diet wouldn't be a good idea... obviously no expert on this though.

You can't really live healthily on protein alone (which is what you're doing if no carb and no fat).


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks. Its been pretty good so far. No symptoms apart from weight gain and not been able to lose that. And Lack of labido.

The op was unbelievably painful on day 2 but had a sharp recovery after that really....

Just this hellish stubborn weight.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

2004mark said:


> You presume wrong.
> 
> You can lose body fat with a diet that contains dietary fat. With hormones being a bit messed up I'd have though that a low fat diet wouldn't be a good idea... obviously no expert on this though.
> 
> You can't really live healthily on protein alone (which is what you're doing if no carb and no fat).


 I am going to do if short term to help kick in weightloss. Once it start to come of i will report back see where to go from there.

I'm quite happy for now. Won't be forever.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Banshee said:


> Thanks. Its been pretty good so far. No symptoms apart from weight gain and not been able to lose that. And Lack of labido.
> 
> The op was unbelievably painful on day 2 but had a sharp recovery after that really....
> 
> ...


 If you ever find a solution to the lack of libido please PM me  You'll have a friend for life. It's a struggle but the biggest problem is the mind game. Hopefully your husband understands that there is very little you can do and it's no indication of your love or attraction to him. Don't let it get you down.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I am working my backside off to get a perfect body for me and my husband (he deserves it) (and so do i) although my actions seem harsh, I have really felt sad for a long time looking like this and I have proper had enough.

Drastic measures had to be introduced even if only short term. Had a really huge effort since new year with zero results. Discovered its hormonal so I have do do what I can. A normal weightloss diet isn't the answer just now.

I am sensible and the GP is aware of what I am doing so she is going to keep an eye on me and I will be checking in once a month.

I am really not huge but too big to be happy. But once it starts i think I will come off quick. I hope lol.

Then i will continue to get toned and build muscle and maintain healthy weight


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If you ever find a solution to the lack of libido please PM me  You'll have a friend for life. It's a struggle but the biggest problem is the mind game. Hopefully your husband understands that there is very little you can do and it's no indication of your love or attraction to him. Don't let it get you down.


 I can have a private doctor give me testosterone but I dont have the spare cash for the consultation right now but thats the key.

I have no trigger if that makes sense... childlike I think.

Husband is awesome and very understanding. Once the flames there its fine as normal but no ignition on my behalf if that makes sense. And I am not been rude its a serious issue.

I didn't expect it after surgery. To lose a basic human instinct has been really awful.

*Husband is 100% loved and adored and drop dead gorgeous. He knows I think that*


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't remember if I asked on your other thread, but have you had your thyroid checked? I'd avoid these tablets like the plague btw, all they're designed for is to put you off of eating many fats and, by the looks of things from your other thread, you have no issue controlling your diet.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Not had thyroid checked no. Doctors didnt even mention that just put it down to menopause and estrogen tablets. She didn't even consider anything else.

I don't have any ossue controlling diet. But i need something to help start shifting fat


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

2004mark said:


> You presume wrong.
> 
> You can lose body fat with a diet that contains dietary fat. With hormones being a bit messed up I'd have though that a low fat diet wouldn't be a good idea... obviously no expert on this though.
> 
> You can't really live healthily on protein alone (which is what you're doing if no carb and no fat).


 This is correct. Lyle mcdonald recommends keto for women after a hysterectomy.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Banshee said:


> Not had thyroid checked no. Doctors didnt even mention that just put it down to menopause and estrogen tablets. She didn't even consider anything else.
> 
> I don't have any ossue controlling diet. But i need something to help start shifting fat


 I really do not think you need to be taking Orlistat. A lot of your weight gain is most probably due to water retention from the excess oestrogen you are supplementing with.

You should try reducing your carbohydrate intake and UP your fats and proteins, not reduce them IMO. Lowering your sodium intake should help too.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

My mrs had a hysterectomy at 36 and it took trying about 6 different hrt before she found out that gave her any sex drive and she has to change the hrt every 2 years or so ,


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

sean m said:


> My mrs had a hysterectomy at 36 and it took trying about 6 different hrt before she found out that gave her any sex drive and she has to change the hrt every 2 years or so ,


 See! My GP hasn't offered anything else other than 1mg of estrogen an just basically said deal with it there is nothing they can do!

And backed that up with most women don't notice!!

"Helpful"


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Banshee said:


> See! My GP hasn't offered anything else other than 1mg of estrogen an just basically said deal with it there is nothing they can do!
> 
> And backed that up with most women don't notice!!
> 
> "Helpful"


 Tell the Doctor you want a referral for a second opinion. You are entitled to one legally if you ask.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Well following new diet and fine so far. Been taking Orlistat thou a little frightened i have to admit. Been reading some right horror stories about exploding in olaces I'd rather not "foiling" and "sharting". I am assuming this happened to people still eating alot of fat. Hopefully due to very low fat diet I won't have these awful effects.

I have also bought some dandilion root tabs for water retention. So with all this i am hoping for a bit of success with the weight loss this weekend.

I will do a blog incase any women come on here with same struggle. Or anyone else ends up on Orlistat.

Had a good work out this morning.

35 mins treadmill with 13.5 incline moderate pace (arms killed from hanging on for dear life).

Arm extensions, Shoulder press, abdominal crunch, arm curl.


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Hormones or no hormones your body is still a machine that uses energy, put in less than you take out and you'll lose weight - it really is that simple, I understand that hormonal issues make it tougher but your body doesn't magically defy the laws of physics, it still burns calories, even if less than before so the same simple equation still applies.

Use 500 more calories a day than you take in (eat less and / or exercise more) and you'll lose about a pound a week, do this for a year and you'll be down 3 1/2 stone and look like a different person.

There's so much crap written by people, including the medical profession on the subject of weight loss it's unbelievable when it is SUCH a simple process, the problem is that 99% of the population lack the will and mental fortitude to do what it takes so they end up on ridiculous diets and taking ridiculous drugs like that stuff that going to have you shitting your knickers. That doesn't work so they have a depression binge and jump on the next fad to come along, 10 years later they're the same weight or bigger, even more depressed and somehow convinced that they're special in some way and diets just 'don't work' for them.

It's all horse s**t, eat right, do some exercise, keep your outgoing calories lower than incoming consistently over an extended period and you'll lose all the weight you want . . . . *IF* you're mentally tough enough to see it through. If you're not forget it because you'll never do it and may as well go veg out in front of the telly with a bar of chocolate.

Harsh I know but those are the facts.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

f4tb0y said:


> Hormones or no hormones your body is still a machine that uses energy, put in less than you take out and you'll lose weight - it really is that simple, I understand that hormonal issues make it tougher but your body doesn't magically defy the laws of physics, it still burns calories, even if less than before so the same simple equation still applies.
> 
> Use 500 more calories a day than you take in (eat less and / or exercise more) and you'll lose about a pound a week, do this for a year and you'll be down 3 1/2 stone and look like a different person.
> 
> ...


 Yea that was harsh!

I am doing all the right things. I am not lazy by far. I am busy all day and I am at the gym 5 days a week 6 if i can make it.

Eating super lean and clean food with no cheats what so ever.

And yea I am sure I will lose it slowly. But if ever in the past I have put on a few pounds I have lost it easy doing the same as I am now. This time however 1 month in and stuck at the same weight.

I'm impatient... I admit that but I am most certainly not a quitter either.

And so far I haven't "s**t my knickers". I have to try these pills even if it only for a little while.

No two people are the same and although the basic rule is the same for everyone I have to believe hormones playing havoc as I am always good at losing weight.

I won't quit. Thanks for the reply. Even though it made me cry....a bit.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

You still need your thyroid checked, as it may be underactive.

I've seen you post a few times now that you eat "clean" (wholefood?), but no mention of how many calories?

As said above, your body still burns calories. Take in less than you need consistently and you will lose weight. Yes your body has changed, so it is safe to say that your metabolism has changed, for the worse. This could also be thyroid related.

Make sure you have a good multi vit going in, before bed.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Banshee said:


> So I went to see my GP today and it was as crap as expected. Firstly said I couldn't have the Testogel after all only way I could get it was from a private doctor which would cost me hundreds of pounds before i ever got through the door. So have no help with that and post forced menopausal ruin of sex drive is something I have to just deal with. Absolutely gutted.
> 
> And i mentioned the difficulties I am having with diet and weightloss.
> 
> ...


 I was given this many moons ago, and OMG i didn't think it was working so i ate a Mcdonalds, fk me I've never moved so quick to get to the lav. Any more than 5g of fat and as you say it comes out in runs form and bright orange too.

For me it didn't work, i have tried all sorts of fad diets over the years, the cabbage diet, Atkins diet so on and so forth, i lost 3st by just cutting out the crap eating healthy and training, you'll be surprised with what you can do on your own if you really want to.

Good luck with this


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Ref the variety of hrt my Mrs tried, talk to your Dr but don't focus on the weight loss, tell them you lack of sex drive is putting strain on your relationship and your state of mind, feeling low as the hrt really changes my Mrs mood in general life as well.


----------

